# PS2 Flight Sims



## Njaco (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anybody know of any good PS2 Flight Sims? Preferrably WWII. Is it even possible? I know of the shooter land games - have a few myself but I was looking for something on the Playstation. Only things I have are for PC.


----------



## Crunch (Sep 25, 2008)

I don't know if it came out on the PS2, but I have Blazing Angels on the PS3 and love it.

Maybe it's time for an upgrade? 

There is a sequel too, flying mostly protos, but I'm yet to play it.












_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxBcqFI0e2g_

Just looked around, PS3, Xbox, Wii... looks like the PS2 missed out...


----------



## SoD Stitch (Sep 25, 2008)

I have "Secret Weapons Over Normandy" on PS2, and my kids love it; I'm something of a purist, I need a joystick to fly (no pun intended). I'm not very good at using those little controllers they have, so I stick to PC flight sims, like Microsoft CFS 2 3, and Jane's WWII Fighters. I tried playing SWON, but I think I failed every mission; you start out flying a Hawker Hurricane, and trying to shoot down Ju 87's over England. Not too bad but, like I said, I suck at using those little controllers, so I usually got shot down.


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Sep 28, 2008)

hey man what about the Ace Combat series for PS2, i don't really know about PS2 games anymore since i got my PS3


----------



## ONE_HELLCAT (Sep 30, 2008)

I had a list somewhere of flying games. Do they have to be fighting games? I know of an old, but good game that has just like stunt flying and stuff.

Here's a list of the action flying games. Not all of these were released or are available in America.
IGN PS2: Games, Cheats, News, Reviews, and Previews

And the game I mentioned earlier is called Sky Odyssey.
IGN: Sky Odyssey


----------



## No_Nickname (Oct 9, 2008)

Has anybody else played this game, I beat the game on the normal difficulty and have beaten half of it on Ace, but still haven't unlocked all of the planes. Any tips?


----------



## mickel (Mar 28, 2011)

nice game...i know of a couple flight games such as ace combat 1,2,3,4,and 5 they are all awesome
I'm looking for a realistic flight simulator, not a war game like Ace Combat. Any good ideas? I'm looking for something along the lines of Microsofts Flight sims like FSX
Games For Kids


----------

